
Mechanical lock with magnetic key – exposed - timonoko
https://youtu.be/Yqioc6CIqFE
======
paultz
first to make an electromagnet based combination tryer is a boss - there are a
lot of combinations though but differences in resistance when you get one bit
bit in place may be the key to decoding

